# What army/unit am I?



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 23, 2007)

A little quiz. What armed forces do the soldiers in the picture below belong to?


----------



## Mikko1208 (Sep 23, 2007)

Me thinks Italy or Germany....


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 23, 2007)

Austrian


----------



## Ravage (Sep 23, 2007)

Helmets are "Wermaht-type" no doubt about that. The rifles look to me like Belgian FN-FAL.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 23, 2007)

Helmets are Wehrmacht.  The rifles are FN-FALs.  One of the countries listed above is correct, but doesn't identify which armed force the soldiers belong to. Another pic:


----------



## 104TN (Sep 23, 2007)

Belgian.


----------



## Robal2pl (Sep 24, 2007)

maybe West German  Bundeswehr in late 50's - land forces - Heer? Their first rifle was FN-FAL (G1) .

Robal2pl


----------



## pardus (Sep 24, 2007)

Not quite but very close.


----------



## Robal2pl (Sep 24, 2007)

Austrian land forces after 1958? 
Another one that comes to my mind is Bundesgrenschutz,  also West germany , middle or late 50's

Robal2pl


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 24, 2007)

Robal2pl said:


> Austrian land forces after 1958?
> Another one that comes to my mind is Bundesgrenschutz,  also West germany , middle or late 50's
> 
> Robal2pl


Bundesgrenzschutz it is.  Early to mid-1960s, though.  The FN-FAL was known as the G-1 in German use.


----------



## Robal2pl (Sep 25, 2007)

> Bundesgrenzschutz it is. Early to mid-1960s, though. The FN-FAL was known as the G-1 in German use.



:) 
 You want to continue, or that was one time quiz? 

Robal2pl


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 25, 2007)

I have various ones I could add, some moderately easy, some really difficult.  But please feel free to post your own.


----------



## Robal2pl (Sep 26, 2007)

Add yours, I've chcecked mine collecition there's a lot of but SOF only and many Polish

Robalp2l


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 26, 2007)

OK, how about these fellows?


----------



## Ravage (Sep 26, 2007)

South or Latin America. Thats all I can tell for now.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 26, 2007)

I shall have to abstain from this one, Counselor Zapp knows my reasoning.


----------



## AWP (Sep 26, 2007)

I hate this game. Zapp is far too good at it.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm guessing: S. American unit ?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 26, 2007)

Latin America, but not South America.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 26, 2007)

Haha I was close, now I will nail it 

Edit: Are they from Guatemala ?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 26, 2007)

Ravage said:


> Haha I was close, now I will nail it
> 
> Edit: Are they from Guatemala ?


Not Guatemala.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 26, 2007)

Ecuador?


----------



## Ravage (Sep 26, 2007)

Then El Salvador (xSFmed gave me a clue there).


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 26, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> I hate this game. Zapp is far too good at it.


 
I don't even try to participate!

LL


----------



## Mikko1208 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nicaragua or Honduras... I am going with Honduras


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 26, 2007)

So far no, but eventually we'll run out of non-South American Latin American countries. ;) 

A clue: Tom Tancredo has nightmares about these guys.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Sep 26, 2007)

*Who am I?*

That scratches Venezuela off the list.

Just for fun, see if you can identify this WWII Vet. Not going to give too many hints, but after returning to the states he achieved much success in his chosen field, and is well known for his work in that field.


----------



## Mikko1208 (Sep 26, 2007)

Bolivia ?


----------



## Mikko1208 (Sep 26, 2007)

Tancredo ?.... Mexico ?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 26, 2007)

Fionlannach said:


> Tancredo ?.... Mexico ?


Ding ding.  Mexican special forces.


----------



## Mikko1208 (Sep 26, 2007)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Ding ding.  Mexican special forces.



Are they from GAFE or ?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 26, 2007)

Im surprised you didnt get it Ravage, especially after this thread ;)
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1958&highlight=berenger


----------



## Ravage (Sep 26, 2007)

Ohh damm, I goofed :doh:

Btw I saw all three parts of "Sniper".


----------



## Mikko1208 (Sep 26, 2007)

*What unit/army am I ?*

Okay I have one...

And a hint :

They are under investigation in their homeland, because they have been giving and capturing war criminals for US, which is basically against the law in their country.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 26, 2007)

Fionlannach said:


> Are they from GAFE or ?



Yes, as you can see from Boon's link to the Barrett-lugging guys with the same beret insignia.


----------



## Mikko1208 (Sep 26, 2007)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Yes, as you can see from Boon's link to the Barrett-lugging guys with the same beret insignia.



I took a look already :)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 26, 2007)

Fionlannach said:


> Okay I have one...
> 
> And a hint :
> 
> They are under investigation in their homeland, because they have been giving and capturing war criminals for US, which is basically against the law in their country.


 
can I play too


----------



## Mikko1208 (Sep 26, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> can I play too



Go on mate !


----------



## Ravage (Sep 26, 2007)

Dutch or Danish SOF.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Jægerkorpset* ?


----------



## Mikko1208 (Sep 26, 2007)

Yep, It is the Danish jaegerkorpset


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 26, 2007)

Name this one:


----------



## Mikko1208 (Sep 26, 2007)

*A new one...*

This is fairly easy...


----------



## Mikko1208 (Sep 26, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Name this one:



Thinkin..thinkin...


----------



## Mikko1208 (Sep 26, 2007)

Iam betting its Eastern europe ?... Thats a though one... I am trying to read the shoulder patch LOL


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 26, 2007)

Fionlannach said:


> Yep, It is the Danish jaegerkorpset


A Danish nit of mine. "-et" means "the"; it is a definite article marker.  So it is "Jaegerkorpset" or "the Jaegerkorps". ;)


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 26, 2007)

Fionlannach said:


> This is fairly easy...


I know this one, because I posted pics from the same group in a PS.com thread like this one, so I will recuse myself.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 26, 2007)

Fionlannach said:


> Iam betting its Eastern europe ?... Thats a though one... I am trying to read the shoulder patch LOL


 

It's Europe yes ;) Its really the only specialized unit in the entire country.


----------



## Mikko1208 (Sep 26, 2007)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> A Danish nit of mine. "-et" means "the"; it is a definite article marker.  So it is "Jaegerkorpset" or "the Jaegerkorps". ;)



Okay. sorry about the mistake, it is pretty hard to mix english and danish... in scandinavia it just goes by the name Jaegerkorpset. I should`ve get it right, as I spend sometime in Denmark...


----------



## Mikko1208 (Sep 26, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> It's Europe yes ;) Its really the only specialized unit in the entire country.




I am thinkin ARW


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 26, 2007)

Fionlannach said:


> I am thinkin ARW


 

Negative


----------



## Mikko1208 (Sep 26, 2007)

Damn... now start shootin somewhere ;)... 5th PSU of Slovakia ?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nope


----------



## Mikko1208 (Sep 26, 2007)

This is funny... of course... should know/recognice the patch.. it is the K-Commando of Estonia !!!!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 26, 2007)

Based on the "only specialized unit" clue, I was going to guess Icelandic SWAT, since without an army Iceland's only such unit would be in police.  But I've seen Icelandic SWAT and they have a different patch.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 26, 2007)

Fionlannach said:


> This is funny... of course... should know/recognice the patch.. it is the K-Commando of Estonia !!!!


 
correcto lol


----------



## Mikko1208 (Sep 26, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> correcto lol



Funny because those last 2 pics that I put... also Estonians. Finnish have pretty good relationship with Estonians in military perspective.. they even send some guys to our officer training... in my time there were something like 2 per company...


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 26, 2007)

This one has a degree of difficulty. The nationality is easy. The question is whether you can guess the specific unit.  Actually, not "guess" but deduce based on the clues in the photo.  Think like a 1944 military intelligence officer.


----------



## pardus (Sep 26, 2007)

Fallschirmjäger based on the helmet and decal on the helmet, though the collars appear to be Herr insignia. 
Eastern front....

Brandenburgers?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 26, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Fallschirmjäger based on the helmet and decal on the helmet, though the collars appear to be Herr insignia.
> Eastern front....
> 
> Brandenburgers?


You are correct sir.


----------



## pardus (Sep 26, 2007)

:) It took a bit of thought, the combo of the helmets and Herr uniforms were the most confusing but ultimatley the give away too.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 28, 2007)

OK, next up:


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 28, 2007)

Can't remember the specific name of the unit but Spanish Legion, perhaps?  And that's on the airfield facing away from the buildings in KAF, just down from the Eagle statue.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 28, 2007)

GOE-11??


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 28, 2007)

Not Spanish.


----------



## Mikko1208 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hmm... Turkish


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 28, 2007)

Fionlannach said:


> Hmm... Turkish



I'm thinking more Belgian.........


----------



## Mikko1208 (Sep 28, 2007)

Irish_Army01 said:


> I'm thinking more Belgian.........




I started with Italy, because of that rifle... looks like Berretta, but I am not sure


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 28, 2007)

Fionlannach said:


> I started with Italy, because of that rifle... looks like Berretta, but I am not sure




I think its an FNC


----------



## Mikko1208 (Sep 28, 2007)

Actually, I think you are correct, Irish. And the camo looks lot more like Belgium than Italy...


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 28, 2007)

Irish_Army01 said:


> I think its an FNC



Yah it looks like an FNC, I'm thinking Belgium now.

FN FNC


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 28, 2007)

gdamadg said:


> Yah it looks like an FNC, I'm thinking Belgium now.
> 
> FN FNC



So is it my turn??


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 28, 2007)

Irish_Army01 said:


> So is it my turn??



Dunno, ask Zapp.  lol


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes, they are Belgians. No guesses on the unit? Does this help?


----------



## Ravage (Sep 28, 2007)

[off top]I like the camo F2000[/off top]


----------



## Mikko1208 (Sep 28, 2007)

2 Bataillon Commando ?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 28, 2007)

Fionlannach said:


> 2 Bataillon Commando ?



I believe that would be correct.


----------



## pardus (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn thats specific!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 28, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Damn thats specific!


1st and 3rd Battalions of the Para-Commando Brigade are "para", while 2nd Battalion is "commando".  The soldier is wearing the commando qualification on his sleeve (patterned after the Royal Marine commando patch). Hence the specificity.  I qualified it with "I believe" because it's possible he might be with one of the other battalions but received the commando qual as well.


----------



## Mikko1208 (Sep 28, 2007)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> 1st and 3rd Battalions of the Para-Commando Brigade are "para", while 2nd Battalion is "commando".  The soldier is wearing the commando qualification on his sleeve (patterned after the Royal Marine commando patch). Hence the specificity.  I qualified it with "I believe" because it's possible he might be with one of the other battalions but received the commando qual as well.




Plus I am pretty sure it is one of the 2 units of Belgium army (some artillery unit was the other one?) that are currently deployed under ISAF...


----------



## pardus (Sep 28, 2007)

OK cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 29, 2007)

Next up...


----------



## Ravage (Sep 29, 2007)

Eighter Australians or British SOF. SAS on Borneo maybe ?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 29, 2007)

Not Borneo.


----------



## Robal2pl (Sep 29, 2007)

Australian SAS, Vietnam?


----------



## Ravage (Sep 29, 2007)

Not Malaysia, it's too early. Gues Robal's right.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 29, 2007)

Robal2pl said:


> Australian SAS, Vietnam?



Australians in Vietnam, yes, though I think they might be RAR (assuming some RAR soldiers carried M-16s).


----------



## pardus (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes that would be RAR, M16's were carried by officers, scouts, section commanders (squad leaders) and signallers.
SAS wouldn't be manning a post like that in all likelyhood.


----------



## pardus (Sep 29, 2007)

What is the nickname given by commonwealth forces to the machine gun in this picture?


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 29, 2007)

Ok I got one. ;)


----------



## Pete031 (Sep 29, 2007)

gdamadg said:


> Ok I got one. ;)



LOL....


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 29, 2007)

Pete031 said:


> LOL....



Down in front. lol


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 29, 2007)

Is that an Honest John?


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 29, 2007)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Is that an Honest John?



Yes it is.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 29, 2007)

Well, the following fielded the Honest John: Belgium, Canada, France, Greece, Italy, the Netherlands, Turkey, the UK, the USA and West Germany.

I'll go with Canada, for some reason.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks Pete.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 29, 2007)

Here's a closer look.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 29, 2007)

OK, another blast from the past:


----------



## Ravage (Sep 29, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> What is the nickname given by commonwealth forces to the machine gun in this picture?



General Purpose Machine Gun=GPMG=Gimpy


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 29, 2007)

PPCLI in Vietnam.  I believe it was 2 PPCLI.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 29, 2007)

gdamadg said:


> PPCLI in Vietnam.  I believe it was 2 PPCLI.



Korea, but yeah, PPCLI


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 29, 2007)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Korea, but yeah, PPCLI



That was my other guess, but I thought you were trying for something more obscure to throw us off. ;)


----------



## pardus (Sep 29, 2007)

Well done Ravage!

Jimpy


----------



## Ravage (Sep 29, 2007)

All thanks to S. Craford "SAS" and SAS: Survival Secrets


----------



## Pete031 (Sep 29, 2007)

gdamadg said:


> Thanks Pete.



Well, seeing as we had that same uniform up until 7 years ago, I don't think it was a hard guess.... Plus I think we are the only country to have epaulettes on the back of our parkas...


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 30, 2007)

Pete031 said:


> Well, seeing as we had that same uniform up until 7 years ago, I don't think it was a hard guess.... Plus I think we are the only country to have epaulettes on the back of our parkas...



True.  But they may not have noticed. ;)


----------



## Pete031 (Sep 30, 2007)

ok, my turn...
But I want the Unit, not only the country.... It should not be that hard to find.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 30, 2007)

US Marines??:confused:


----------



## Pete031 (Sep 30, 2007)

Irish_Army01 said:


> US Marines??:confused:



nope.... and it is the Dude on the left who is in question. If you can find out who the guy on the right is too, you get double the points.


----------



## Pete031 (Sep 30, 2007)

anyone??


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 30, 2007)

Pete031 said:


> anyone??



I don't want to play this one.  ;)


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 30, 2007)

Alright, I'll answer it.  I don't remember which Battalion Pte. Cloutier was from but he was and may still be part of the Canadian Forces recruit training on standing your ground and controlling your emotions.  I can't remember the exact class.  I'm pretty sure he was eventually booted out of the Forces for drug related charges. 



> Pte. Patrick Cloutier, a 'Van Doo' perimeter sentry, and Mohawk Warrior Brad "Freddy Krueger" Larocque, a University of Saskatchewan economics student, face off



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oka_Crisis


----------



## Pete031 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, you got it, He is actually a pornstar now....


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 30, 2007)

Pete031 said:


> Yeah, you got it, He is actually a pornstar now....



Yah I thought so.  Out in Vancouver?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 2, 2007)

What unit and when?  Super bonus points if you can name the gentlemen pictured.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 2, 2007)

I would guess Ethiopia in the 30s, Italian army. Don't know who they are.


----------



## Olive Drab (Oct 2, 2007)

buffalo soldiers, 92nd ID, WWII era





Zapp Brannigan said:


> What unit and when?  Super bonus points if you can name the gentlemen pictured.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 2, 2007)

Olive Drab said:


> buffalo soldiers, 92nd ID, WWII era



Indeed 92nd, but WW1 era.  They are 1LT C.L. Abbott, CPT Joseph L. Lowe, 2LT Aaron R. Fisher, and CPT E. White.  Lt. Fisher received the Distinguished Service Cross while serving with the 366th Infantry Regiment, 92nd Division, "for extraordinary heroism in action near Lesseux, France, September 3, 1918. Lieutenant Fisher showed exceptional bravery in action when his position was raided by a superior force of the enemy by directing his men and refusing to leave his position, although he was severely wounded. He and his men continued to fight the enemy until the latter were beaten off by counterattack."


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Indeed 92nd, but WW1 era. They are 1LT C.L. Abbott, CPT Joseph L. Lowe, 2LT Aaron R. Fisher, and CPT E. White. Lt. Fisher received the Distinguished Service Cross while serving with the 366th Infantry Regiment, 92nd Division, "for extraordinary heroism in action near Lesseux, France, September 3, 1918. Lieutenant Fisher showed exceptional bravery in action when his position was raided by a superior force of the enemy by directing his men and refusing to leave his position, although he was severely wounded. He and his men continued to fight the enemy until the latter were beaten off by counterattack."


 
Curious - where did you get the pic from?  The story sounds fascinating.

Or is that a trade secret?  ;)

LL


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 2, 2007)

LibraryLady said:


> Curious - where did you get the pic from?  The story sounds fascinating.
> 
> Or is that a trade secret?  ;)
> 
> LL



From Emmett J. Scott's well-illustrated _Scott's Official History of the American Negro in the World War_ (1919), available online at http://net.lib.byu.edu/estu/wwi/comment/Scott/ScottTC.htm


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> From Emmett J. Scott's well-illustrated _Scott's Official History of the American Negro in the World War_ (1919), available online at http://net.lib.byu.edu/estu/wwi/comment/Scott/ScottTC.htm


 
Danke

LL


----------



## pardus (Oct 2, 2007)

I knew they were American circa WW1, but nothing beyond that.

Those uniforms are smart though!


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 3, 2007)

Holy shit was I way off LOL!


----------



## Slowhand (Oct 11, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> What is the nickname given by commonwealth forces to the machine gun in this picture?



In the SADF we called that a LMG Light Machine Gun, 12.5kgs dead (no tripod,no ammo), is not fucken light especially if your on the hop. Also called the MAG gun, fabulous weapon, great equalizer when that RPD opens up to warm your heart


----------

